# I love women



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

I get along with em better. They smell good. They're a lot easier on the eyes.
I just think they're great. If it were up to me, the ratio of women to men in the world would be two to one, and I think it would make everybody happier. Because more women these days are into women too, so we'd all have a lot in common.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

maybe I should make this thread NSFW and remind everybody WHY women > men


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

I like my women the way I like my coffee.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.



Ummmmmm...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.


Bitter?


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Bitter?



black and hot.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno. I just like them with real nice round behinds. But coffee is good too.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.



In your lap, leaving a burning sensation?


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> In your lap, leaving a burning sensation?



yes a burning sensation of desire.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> yes a burning sensation of desire.



a burning sensation of desire... for a cure for the clap? zing! 

But my opinion is, Chicks are for Fags. Not really. Long term gfs, short term flings are cool, but I'm not big on burning nights trying to say all the right things, concentrating on maintaining good posture (and eye contact) just so I can hook up with some random sloppy once.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

sakeido said:


> a burning sensation of desire... for a cure for the clap? zing!
> 
> But my opinion is, Chicks are for Fags. Not really. Long term gfs, short term flings are cool, but I'm not big on burning nights trying to say all the right things, concentrating on maintaining good posture (and eye contact) just so I can hook up with some random sloppy once.



try a whore perhaps?? I don't believe they require too much romance in order for them to let you screw them...at least that was the case with me....a number of times.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah. sounds like you might just be trying too hard. Trying to impress people never gets you anywhere, because you can't keep up an act forever.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't try too hard, trust me. I just try not to say anything stupid and I can't remember the last time I bagged a good looking girl by slouching


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay in all honesty guys I would definately love to be in a long term relationship but I mean damn women are just too damn needy and expect way too much out of us it seems. It's like they are always looking for the perfect man and no-one is perfect. Why do women have to be so hard on men?


----------



## Regor (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

Regor said:


>



Bwahahahaha. Holy crap that's funny.


----------



## thadood (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.



Irish? That's how I like mine


----------



## Variant (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> yeah. sounds like you might just be trying too hard. Trying to impress people never gets you anywhere, because you can't keep up an act forever.



So what does work? I've always envied guys with social circles heavily populated (shit, or even balanced) with women. I've been cursed with the exact opposite, having primarily male friends. Sucks because most people meet and date out of their social circle.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

:-X

this thread took a dark turn.



I have no trouble with long-term relationships. But i'm not your average guy. And my current relationship is not your average relationship. But that's a whole other story for a whole other thread.



Let's remember what we're here for. To celebrate how women make the world a place worth waking up to. Especially the cute ones who smile at us for no particular reason besides the fact that they just like to smile at people. They're my favorites.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't like girls. I like my girl. She makes me so happy and I can't imagine anyone more perfect. She knows me inside out and I know her...

Cliched as it may sound, its so more than a sex relationship, and I don't miss that.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually, they smile because they think you're hot  Maybe not always, but usually.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

Variant said:


> So what does work? I've always envied guys with social circles heavily populated (shit, or even balanced) with women. I've been cursed with the exact opposite, having primarily male friends. Sucks because most people meet and date out of their social circle.



actually. i'm the last guy who should be giving advice. I just get on with girls better. I don't worry bout things with girls cuz most of my close friends are girls so a girl i get along with has never been in short supply.



stitch216 said:


> I don't like girls. I like my girl. She makes me so happy and I can't imagine anyone more perfect. She knows me inside out and I know her...
> 
> Cliched as it may sound, its so more than a sex relationship, and I don't miss that.



How old are you?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

...18.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

that's right. keep laughing.

it's totally cool to be the romantic type. I definitely am, though I've become a lot more honest with myself than i was a few years ago. I just don't prioritize love over a lot of other things.

To quote a Dream Theater: "Once I reached for love, but now I reach for life."


oh. and I do like my girls like i like my coffee. Full bodied and sweet, but not SUPER sweet cuz that just makes me feel sick.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

Dammit enough of this shit I just want to be loved!! I feel so lonely.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> that's right. keep laughing.
> 
> it's totally cool to be the romantic type. I definitely am, though I've become a lot more honest with myself than i was a few years ago. I just don't prioritize love over a lot of other things.



Not quite sure if that was a dig or not but allow me to clarify - I enjoy the tim we spend together WAY more than I do any sort of sexual contact. I'm not sure if that makes us 'just friends' or whatever but we are happy with the arrangement and we just click.

At 18, thats probably a ridiculous, contrite thing to say and you'll jump up and piss on me saying I'ma gonna get me a heart a breakin' etc. etc. but I already know this.

Let me enjoy myself for a while


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

i was just pickin on ya a little bit. no worries. I know how you feel. My girlfriend is the one who pressures ME for sex, not the other way around.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

I like vaginas and boobs, it's a shame that all the nice ones have to be attached to the bitchiest women.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

I was waiting for you to contribute? Have you still got laid since out little conversation about harlots my friend?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Especially the cute ones who smile at us for no particular reason besides the fact that they just like to smile at people. They're my favorites.



+100000  

they're my favorites too.
i always like a cute and genuinely nice girl.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I was waiting for you to contribute? Have you still got laid since out little conversation about harlots my friend?



Look at my user title  It hasn't changed.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

and freckles. I love a cute freckled face


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

FRECKLES FTW! Very cute.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

I  goth or metal looking chicks, piercings, tattoos, all that shit. The dirtier and skankier they look, the better


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I  goth or metal looking chicks, piercings, tattoos, all that shit. The dirtier and skankier they look, the better



goth/metal looking girls = MAYDAY, MAYDAY!!! ABORT!!!

i like a cute, classy looking girl.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck classy. I want a chick who hasn't showered in like a week.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

SuicideGirls > Suicide Girls SG Pin Up Girls - Tattooed Girls Goth Punk Emo Alt Girls = best site ever. Those girls are hot AND cool.

I never used to like tats or piercings. I've developed such a refined palette


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck classy. I want a chick who hasn't showered in like a week.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 14, 2007)

I love me some freckles. I also have an addiction to redheads. Mostly I like em smart and funny. Hard to date a woman who's not both of those.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm with you there, Eric in Ohio.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

hasn't showered in a week? that's gross. really. just gross. I mean i'm really into all sorts of girls but like... cleanliness is important to me. I hope your not going down on a chick like that.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> that's gross. really. just gross. I mean i'm really into all sorts of girls but like... cleanliness is important to me. I hope your not going down on a chick like that.



I could tell you some stories, but it is not my nature.

Hingin' to say the least.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I could tell you some stories, but it is not my nature.
> 
> Hingin' to say the least.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at my user title, I'm not going down on anyone  I'm trying hard to retain my dignity and self respect and not just say fuck it and pick up fatties and ugo's who are uber easy to fool into sleeping with you.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I love me some freckles. I also have an addiction to redheads. Mostly I like em smart and funny. Hard to date a woman who's not both of those.



+1 



shadowgenesis said:


> hasn't showered in a week? that's gross. really. just gross. I mean i'm really into all sorts of girls but like... cleanliness is important to me. I hope your not going down on a chick like that.



+187619239862


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Look at my user title, I'm not going down on anyone  I'm trying hard to retain my dignity and self respect and not just say fuck it and pick up fatties and ugo's who are uber easy to fool into sleeping with you.



You know it isn't a case of 'fooling them' into it. I think a lot of girls would fuck you, if you're conversations didn't go along the lines of "Hey! Your pretty cute! I can't wait to fuck you, skin you, wear your face and feast off your entrails for a week!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

Mmmmmm.....cheesy vagina 



stitch216 said:


> You know it isn't a case of 'fooling them' into it. I think a lot of girls would fuck you, if you're conversations didn't go along the lines of "Hey! Your pretty cute! I can't wait to fuck you, skin you, wear your face and feast off your entrails for a week!"



Dude, that's part of tricking them, I don't say that stuff  That way, they don't know until it's too late.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, that's part of tricking them, I don't say that stuff  That way, they don't know until it's too late.



So, less a case of "surprise buttsecks!" and more "surprise evisceration!"?








Well, at least the thread isn't dark anymore.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

Och, aye.


You'd be all over it. Anything with a hole. I'm surprised you havent been banned from your local golf course.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

Why would I get banned? They haven't found the hooker I buried under the 5th hole yet


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

They have noticed that you tend to access her _through_ the fifth hole, though.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

Do tall women terrify anyone other than me?


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Do tall women terrify anyone other than me?



yes your not alone on that one. Another thing.....at the store I work at this one chick comes in wearing a mini skirt...hot as hell nice perky tits nice little tight ass.....sexy......but as soon as I look down her feet are just horrible.....like what the hell happened.....seriously just because of that it would be hard for me to bang it....I mean I'd still do it but man I'd be sure to stay far away from those nasty ass yams. 

It's amazing how just one little thing like that can really ruin a good thing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Do tall women terrify anyone other than me?



only if they're really tall.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> black and hot.



And on the kitchen table


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Do tall women terrify anyone other than me?



Nope. I'd bang a 7 foot chick if the opportunity presented itself, if for no other reason than to tell friends/coworkers/future girlfriends about it.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 14, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> And on the kitchen table



 Though I'm cautious about tables as i broke the last one i tried that with.


I'm 6' 3" ish and i think any girl like over 5' 9" scares me. I think that might just be because I find being tall is the only good thing I have going for me and a tall girl takes away from that.

it kinda sucks that i've always had a thing for short chicks. They usually have such nice body builds. Way curvier.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.



Full of alcohol and topped with whipped cream?

18 years old?

Cheap?



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck classy. I want a chick who hasn't showered in like a week.



I knew a guy who had a random one-nighter with a girl, and he described the moment she took her pants off as "smelling like wet dog"


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 15, 2007)

if wet dog was the worst it smelled, he got lucky my friend.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 15, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Full of alcohol and topped with whipped cream?



Works for me.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 15, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Works for me.



Forgot to mention the cherry  



shadowgenesis said:


> if wet dog was the worst it smelled, he got lucky my friend.



I'm not sure I want to know the story associated with that


----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> goth/metal looking girls = MAYDAY, MAYDAY!!! ABORT!!!
> 
> i like a cute, classy looking girl.



I'm somewhere in-between: The uber-cute preppy-sexy girl with a touch bit of 'dark' edge to her look is irresistible!  Definitively more towards the clean side of things, though, I'm not big on the tattoos or freakshow look... but the church-going 'prim & proper' thing is a no-go as well. Of course, whenever encounter such a specimen, I get gunned down like Osama Bin Laden in Texas.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 15, 2007)

for so long, i was so blissfully ignorant of what people were talking about when they talked about a pussy smelling like fish. I was like "I've never encountered one that smelled bad like that before."
and so i went about my days with a smile on my face, unaware of the dangers that lurk below

those days are no more


----------



## yevetz (Aug 15, 2007)

I love my Woman


----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I love my Woman



Vlad... we don't need to hear about how Eastern European women are better than the crap women we get here in North America... we already know.  Actually, sorry... don't mind me, I'm on my second glass of Jameson and I've had a really shitty day... year... decade... life.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 15, 2007)

See, i'm not really picky about looks too much. I mean i have my standards are there are definitely certain things that i'm more attracted to than others. But i certainly don't rule anything out on image. My last gf was real pale and had dyed black hair. She was pretty thin and not very tall either. My current girlfriend is a lot more "preppy" i guess, but she's not the type to be pigeonholed either. She's blonde, taller, and has a bit more meat on her bones.

I dunno. I don't dig really skinny chicks, because a bony figure just doesn't do it for me.. And they're not nice to hold cuz they're not soft and huggable.

A girls _gotta_ be huggable!



yevetz said:


> I love my Woman



they're awesome aint they?


----------



## Scott (Aug 15, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

Variant said:


> I'm somewhere in-between: The uber-cute preppy-sexy girl with a touch bit of 'dark' edge to her look is irresistible!  Definitively more towards the clean side of things, though, I'm not big on the tattoos or freakshow look... but the church-going 'prim & proper' thing is a no-go as well. Of course, whenever encounter such a specimen, I get gunned down like Osama Bin Laden in Texas.



well, i don't like the prim and proper church-goer, either.
i basically like what you said, without that dark "edge".

"The uber-cute preppy-sexy girl"

^that. that's what i like.


----------



## XEN (Aug 15, 2007)

Women...

Thank god I married well this time around.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

Variant said:


> So what does work? I've always envied guys with social circles heavily populated (shit, or even balanced) with women. I've been cursed with the exact opposite, having primarily male friends. Sucks because most people meet and date out of their social circle.



This is a real hard question to answer in a short post but I will try.

First off, forget everything you have been brainwashed to believe by the movies, your parents and society in general.

How many times have you seen a drop dead gorgeous chick walking down the street with a loser? Have you noticed that women say that they want a guy who will treat her right, consider her feelings, take her out to fancy places etc. and then when she finds him, she says there is no chemistry and then ends up with a guy that is exactly the opposite? There is a reason for that.

Most guys try too hard, they try to impress women, women are not attracted to this, it makes the man look weak. Women want a real man.

Women lie.

Women often say things to test you.

The best thing a bloke can do to attract a girl is to not try, but be himself. Treat a woman exactly as he would one of his male friends.

When a guy tries to impress a girl with compliments, by buying her gifts, taking her out to expensive places, being artificially polite it makes her think on a subconscious level that there must be something wrong with him because he is trying so hard to please her.

Women are attracted to guys that are confident, fun and have a sense of humour. You know, just like you are when you hang out with your mates.

First impressions are based on the confidence and humour, what will you say to her? Will you try to impress her? Big mistake. 

Instead of telling you what to do, I will give you a real life example. 

Once at a tavern, there was not a lot to choose from, I scanned the place and soon spotted the best looking girl in the place. She was sitting at a table with about 7 guys, I noticed one of them was someone I had previously had a drink with, so I sat down next to her and said "hi" to him and introduced myself as Steve to everyone at the table except for her, she then introduced herself to me and I arrogantly replied "oh hi" and then immediately continued conversation with the bloke I had previously met and continued to joke and converse with everyone there. Whenever she spoke, I would respond with smartarse humour, e.g. she mentioned that she thinks I am a really nice guy, whenever I served her when working I always had a smile and was really nice, to which I replied, "no they pay me to do that (smirk), I'm actually an arsehole, but you'll still love me (laugh)", she responds "you think so do you?" I answer, "I don't think, I know". At one point she said something about her friends coming to visit her, I interrupt with "do you have friends?" with a chuckle, "what?" she asks, "you heard me" I respond, she says "you can leave now", undeterred I ask "then who will you crack on to?". We continued like this all the while she's gently pushing me and so on until her boyfriend showed up(I did not know she had one when until he showed up), anyway the point is at the end of the night she had her arms around me.

Don't bullshit to impress e.g. at a nightclub a good female friend told me the girl she was with liked me, I looked over and said "she's hot, but I am not interested, I'm not looking for a relationship, I just want to have fun", she responded "thats not a problem, come over and buy her a drink", I said "what, no she can buy me a drink, I'm going to dance". Next thing I know someone taps me on the shoulder, I turn, she puts her arms around me and its was on.

Still think it will not work, my friend didn't either, I was out with him (same nightclub), his ex (who I liked) and her friend. He was complaining about how hard it was to hook up, I tried to explain it to him but he didn't believe me so I thought I will kill two birds with one stone. I started by telling him I thought he still had feelings for his ex, he assured me he didn't, so I said "so your telling me if I got on to her you would not care" he said he didn't give a shit. I waited until we returned to the table. I then started explaining how to approach women and said I would show him, of course the girls were curious as well. I stood at the bottom of the steps to the second level and every time a girl started up the step I said with a smirk on my face "Sorry, new house rules, you can't go up the stairs unless you give me your name and phone number", every girl that I asked gave me it except for two, when I was finished his ex walked up and said "you don't need my phone number you're coming home with me". It turned out that it did upset him and she later thanked me for helping get them back together (he is a good mate, actually he was my best man at my wedding), but she still says that she can't believe all those girls gave me their number.

Date time.

Don't take them to a restaurant or something corny like that unless that is what you usually do for fun (if it is, get a life, just kidding). Take them on a date they would not usually go on, an activity you enjoy doing, its even better if they have not done it before. When you ask them out, you don't say would you like to go on a date with me. Ask in this manner, I am doing (activity) at (time), how 'bout you come too, when you ask this way they don't get the impression that you are doing something special just to take them out. I was flirting with a girl in a surf shop when I was buying a new board, during the conversation I asked her if she surfed, she said she didn't but wished she could(they always say that), I knew the swell was small and was staying like that for a few days so I teased her for a bit until she told me she wanted to learn but no one will teach her, I told her that I did not believe her with a smile and then said I was going for a surf tomorrow and she could come with me and I will teach her. Best possible date that one, hot girl in a bikini and plenty of opportunity for getting close while your instructing them. 

Which brings me to touching, in this example its o.k. especially as your giving her hell(in a funny way), so she is getting mixed signals, if your doing this right when you pick on her she will pretend to get upset and gently push you or slap you saying "I can't believe you said that" or "why are you always picking on me", this is good. Do not try to get on to her, and unless your in a situation like this, the only type of touching you can do is the same that she is doing, this builds tension (chemistry) and it drives her wild, she will either make the first move or if she is shy let you know when you can by saying something or doing something, the sign might be very subtle but when you see it don't be chicken, if you get to friend status she will look for a partner elsewhere. 

Some of this might remind you of school children that like each other, thats because this is the natural way attraction works but like so many things as we grow we are corrupted by outside influence.

6 years ago, I was at a nightclub, I saw a girl that I had met a few years earlier when I was a pussy, I already knew I wanted to be with her, but there was a problem, another guy was with her, I excused myself and waited until he walked off. I walked up to her and said "hey Lolita how you going?" she replied "good thanks" I then asked "so who are you with these days?" she said "no one" so I said "good you should be with me!". We danced and kissed until closing, she went home with her best friend but gave me her phone number, I didn't call her, she called me. Our first date was so funny she still brings it up in conversation to this day. I went to her place that night and never came home, three months later we were married.

I'm still myself, I don't bullshit her, if she tells me I'm a sweetie, I tell her to get off the drugs, she knows better than to ask me if her pants make her bum look fat, 'cause I will tell her it's not the pants that make her look fat and I don't have a problem telling her that Rihanna is going to be one of my concubines . I got her busting her chops, I got her being a man why would I change? She often tells people that I am the funniest guy she knows.

And yes people often wonder what a good looking girl like her is doing with an ugly mongrel like me.

Lollie at Idol, yes she is short, 141cm




An ugly mongrel





I knew I couldn't keep it brief but I hope it helps.

Steve.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Dude, what is she, like 12? Good job


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

In that photo she was 25, she turns 27 in a few months.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Bitter?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

I was thinking aged for flavour.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ooo yum yum, I have to agree with Variant on this one, I like the chicks with a darker vibe...goth without all of the "accessories"


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 15, 2007)

I approve of this thread


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I approve of this thread


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 15, 2007)

I also approve of women. Except for the ones past their sell by date, ones that have horrid attitudes, ones which are sharing a singular brain cell between them and their friends (unless it is just sex), and ones which struggle to fit through doorways.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, and ones that e-mail you 6 months after your relationship ended asking for her cats back, which she ditched on you...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you make her "pay" to get the cats back? 



It would be fine if you got a grudgefuck out of it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope. I simply said "The cats have a home" and nothing else. I failed to mention that it was my home.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ahh, Kitties are good to have.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, these are the first 2 cats I ever liked. I'm much more of a dog person, but these cats are super friendly, cuddly, and VERY vocal, which makes them even cuter. Me keeping them wasn't completely a malicious thing, I couldn't hand them over to her in good conscience knowing that the second they became an inconvenience again she'd just ditch them on someone else, but it DID feel really good knowing I kept something she liked from her


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, these are the first 2 cats I ever liked. I'm much more of a dog person, but these cats are super friendly, cuddly, and VERY vocal, which makes them even cuter. Me keeping them wasn't completely a malicious thing, I couldn't hand them over to her in good conscience knowing that the second they became an inconvenience again she'd just ditch them on someone else, but it DID feel really good knowing I kept something she liked from her



And there's where we differ my friend. I love cats...and usually cannot stand dogs....

What does this have to do with women? Oh yeah, pussy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, vaginas are way cool.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, vaginas are way cool.



There's where we agree my friend


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

I suppose you like boobies too then eh?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah they are pretty fuckin badass.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

It's true. Boobies are deemed true, and supreme


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's true. Boobies are deemed true, and supreme



 >Me like woman!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

Two words

Codi Milo


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Two Words: Your Avatar.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

My avatar just doesn't have the same effect as entering codi milo into google images with safe search off.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 15, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Do tall women terrify anyone other than me?




Nope, well sorta. I like the concept of bagging anyone bigger or taller than me (I'm 5"8'). Since it's a biological imperative that men be bigger than women for mating to occur, I figure by sleeping with someone bigger than me, not only am I getting more woman per serving, but I get ride Nature like a little pwny....


----------



## darren (Aug 15, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> In your lap, leaving a burning sensation?





Jeezus... this thread just started yesterday and it's already up to 10 pages? Something tells me i won't be reading all of it. 

But yeah... women =


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 15, 2007)

I approve of Firedragon's lengthy post...sounds like someone has been reading some David DeAngelo.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks

I first heard of David in 2004, I married in 2001.

I have not bought or read any of his books but have read other material of his, obviously I agree with him.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2007)

Not going to bother with the whole thing, but while I couldn't suppress a "ground up, in a bag in my freezer?" comment with the ""I like my women like I like my coffee" thing, overall with the exception of the occasional bad apple I too am a fan of women.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> Not going to bother with the whole thing, but while I couldn't suppress a "ground up, in a bag in my freezer?" comment with the ""I like my women like I like my coffee" thing, overall with the exception of the occasional bad apple I too am a fan of women.



How was the apple bad? Bruised, and mushy/sloppy on the inside?


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> How was the apple bad? Bruised, and mushy/sloppy on the inside?



Only after I was done with her.  








(that was a joke)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't believe it got this far without this...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> This is a real hard question to answer in a short post but I will try.
> 
> First off, forget everything you have been brainwashed to believe by the movies, your parents and society in general...
> 
> ...



I sincerely appreciate the insight Steve, but I find the David De Angelo / NLP / Speed Seduction bullshit pretty commonplace really (a good number of women are laughably aware of it) and (unfortunately) _*any*_ search for dating and relationship issues will bring an endless continuum of sites all arriving at four or five of these twits spouting off the same common sense shit, and making a buck off it. I'm not disagreeing with those (or your) points, most of them are actually pretty good, but also common knowledge and gut instinct for most guys like myself, who have absolutely no trouble interacting with women. My success rate with women who actually engage me, or go out on dates with me, is fine. In fact, in my entire life, I've only gone out on two dates that didn't turn into long-term sexual/romantic relationships, and that was due to *my* lack of interest.  I'm not bragging, I'm just saying that's not my problem.  

What drives me nuts about the "men's" dating gurus out there is none, I mean *none* of them address the importance of a healthy social circle and actually how to meet women under the _*circumstances*_ that women prefer to meet men. They tell you to sack-up and cold approach inordinate numbers women off the street, in bars, coffee shops, etcetera and basically con, badger, and confuse women into dates... and guys trying to apply this stuff wonder why they get stood up, or the relationship goes nowhere. Scientific data will point out that c. 80% of all relationships that go beyond the dating phase will start as _*some*_ acquaintance level, weather it's the girl you've worked with at the office for five years, or the friend-of-a-friend that you get introduced to at a bar... women instinctually gravitate to men they perceive as being their peers. It's an acceptance thing. My problem has always been not having that sort of access to women. My peer group in high school was entirely male, and they didn't have any female friends... same goes for during and after college, and the workplaces I've worked in were predominately male as well. I've had friends with their own girlfriends, and but they don't have a bevy of girls hanging out with them either. The _*only*_ time it seems that a fair number of women have come into my proximity in that sense, is when I've occasionally had a girlfriend (not my current) who had a bunch of female friends... and well, that doesn't solve anything really. As soon as you decide-to/wind-up single again, they're gone.  Fact is: Guys in bigger and more dynamic social groups have more real opportunities. Sure, we can flirt with or ask out any pretty thing we stumble across on the street, but I, like many, have had absolutely no success with that (never had a girl that I asked out say yes... contrary to bagging every single girl I've gone out with ) but the reality is one needs to gain acceptance and prominence in a network of people who have an ample amount of attractive, single, young women in their fold. These so-called dating gurus need to address this issue, and pump out some simple, concise advice and I think a lot of guys would be much happier than firing off one liners in every store, street corner, and bus ride, and going out with every 30th girl when she actually says "sure" and it not going anywhere.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Two words
> 
> Codi Milo



I skipped google and went straight to freeones.. Dude two more words.

Fuck Ugly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll check for myself once I get home.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Not ugly. Rather hot.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 15, 2007)

she looks kinda weird


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd wreck her. Hard.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 15, 2007)

It's your woman?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2007)

Variant said:


> What drives me nuts about the "men's" dating gurus out there is none, I mean *none* of them address the importance of a healthy social circle and actually how to meet women under the _*circumstances*_ that women prefer to meet men.



You have NO idea how true this is. If I were to chart out women I've hooked up with within "circles of friends" vs. people I've met on my own, well... It's absurd the way it correllates. 

Look at it this way - firebrand's point about being "nice" making it look like you're "trying too hard" and scaring them away is true i_f they think you're trying to convince them you're nice_. If, however, it's, "Oh, here's my friend Drew I've told you so much about," and that part of that has been that I'm a really nice guy, then any "niceness" on my part isn't due to an ulterior motive, but because they already know I'm nice, and because they've heard it from a friend, can take it at face value. 

Honestly, my "sucess rate" with people I've met randomly for the first time vs. that with people I've met as the friend of a girl I'm either friends with, or have already hooked up with is absurd - we're taking about doubling or tripling*. And while I admit part of that is that they learn a lot more about me really quickly from a friend ("He's an incredible cook and one of the best guitarists I'ver seen") that makes me more interesting as a potential fling/relationship candidate, a lot of it is, because they've already been told I'm a nice guy, if I do nice things it doesn't seem like I'm trying to secude them, but just acting like such-and-such told them to expect from me. 

It's all about the context your actions are going to be taken in. If you're introduced as "a really great guy" and "really nice" then any things you might do that would otherwise seem like "trying too hard" are now just evidence that your friend knew what the hell she was talking about. 







*this, understandably, has gotten me into rather a lot of trouble on occassion.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

I think my success rate would be higher outside of people that know me. For example: "Hi (insert random chick name here), this is my friend Jason. He hates humanity and has one of the filthiest mouths I've ever heard"


----------



## Cancer (Aug 15, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> I approve of Firedragon's lengthy post...sounds like someone has been reading some David DeAngelo.



...or Neil Strauss.....





The Game FTW..... 



Variant said:


> What drives me nuts about the "men's" dating gurus out there is none, I mean *none* of them address the importance of a healthy social circle and actually how to meet women under the _*circumstances*_ that women prefer to meet men. They tell you to sack-up and cold approach inordinate numbers women off the street, in bars, coffee shops, etcetera and basically con, badger, and confuse women into dates... and guys trying to apply this stuff wonder why they get stood up, or the relationship goes nowhere. Scientific data will point out that c. 80% of all relationships that go beyond the dating phase will start as _*some*_ acquaintance level, weather it's the girl you've worked with at the office for five years, or the friend-of-a-friend that you get introduced to at a bar... women instinctually gravitate to men they perceive as being their peers. It's an acceptance thing. My problem has always been not having that sort of access to women. My peer group in high school was entirely male, and they didn't have any female friends... same goes for during and after college, and the workplaces I've worked in were predominately male as well. I've had friends with their own girlfriends, and but they don't have a bevy of girls hanging out with them either. The _*only*_ time it seems that a fair number of women have come into my proximity in that sense, is when I've occasionally had a girlfriend (not my current) who had a bunch of female friends... and well, that doesn't solve anything really. As soon as you decide-to/wind-up single again, they're gone.  Fact is: Guys in bigger and more dynamic social groups have more real opportunities. Sure, we can flirt with or ask out any pretty thing we stumble across on the street, but I, like many, have had absolutely no success with that (never had a girl that I asked out say yes... contrary to bagging every single girl I've gone out with ) but the reality is one needs to gain acceptance and prominence in a network of people who have an ample amount of attractive, single, young women in their fold. These so-called dating gurus need to address this issue, and pump out some simple, concise advice and I think a lot of guys would be much happier than firing off one liners in every store, street corner, and bus ride, and going out with every 30th girl when she actually says "sure" and it not going anywhere.




Actually, this is not true. From what I've been reading many in the seduction scene are really coming into the concept of what's called "inner game", basically fixing the inner you to make the outer you more attractive, one of the ways to do this is to find and engage yourself in activities that you really enjoy and then looking to people in THOSE circles as potential mates.

Common sense right? You'd think so, but that's the point IMO of the seduction community (De'Angelo, Strauss, some other guys whose names I can't remember right now), the idea that knowledge of mating was innate, passed down from father to son or by community example, yet in the modern age that knowledge has been corrupted, you have very capable males who have no idea about how to seduce a woman, they have no idea how to attract mates, the results of which being it either happens at random, or not at all.

As I've been reading this thread, I've been amazed to see things that validate what the seduction community has been teaching (the concept of a neg, showing comedic disinterest, the use of a wingman), its validates a thought I've had for a while, but was never able to prove until recently, there is definitely a science to this, a definitive path, doing A, B, and C, will get you A, B, and C results with women, it's not random.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2007)

Cancer said:


> As I've been reading this thread, I've been amazed to see things that validate what the seduction community has been teaching (the concept of a neg, showing comedic disinterest, the use of a wingman), its validates a thought I've had for a while, but was never able to prove until recently, there is definitely a science to this, a definitive path, doing A, B, and C, will get you A, B, and C results with women, it's not random.



There's a whole bunch of quotes about order simply being chaos we think we can predict and the like that are right at the tip of my tongue that would be very appropriate here.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

An easier route would be to work on this assumption: I have a %1 chance to pick up a chick. This means I just have to drunkenly come on to 100 chicks and I'm good right?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I can't believe it got this far without this...



Haha, thats been on my myspcae for a LONG time now, I love it. 

Never heard of Codi Milo before, but goddamn she is hot. Curves FTW.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm. This thread has taken an interesting direction. I am a proud father.


anywho. I do think that this Codi Milo girl is hot, but she does have that kinda retarded face thing going on... And honestly, facial expressions are SO important to me as far as attraction. That's why a lot of porn-star types and models don't do it for me. They have no personality or character most of the time. Not that i don't think about boning em from time to time, but they're not SUPER attractive to me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> hmm. This thread has taken an interesting direction. I am a proud father.
> 
> 
> anywho. I do think that this Codi Milo girl is hot, but she does have that kinda retarded face thing going on... And honestly, facial expressions are SO important to me as far as attraction. That's why a lot of porn-star types and models don't do it for me. They have no personality or character most of the time. Not that i don't think about boning em from time to time, but they're not SUPER attractive to me.



All that matters is what the top of her head looks like


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> I do think that this Codi Milo girl is hot, but she does have that kinda retarded face thing going on...



She has a face......I hadn't noticed


----------



## darren (Aug 16, 2007)

On a funny but not entirely unrelated note, i walked past a tow truck on the street today, and emblazoned on the rocker panels in custom vinyl lettering was the name of the guy's towing company...

CAMEL TOWING

It took a few seconds for it to register, then i chucked to myself and shook my head.

(only posted here becuase the "pink taco" thread was closed)


----------



## Blexican (Aug 16, 2007)

darren said:


> On a funny but not entirely unrelated note, i walked past a tow truck on the street today, and emblazoned on the rocker panels in custom vinyl lettering was the name of the guy's towing company...
> 
> CAMEL TOWING
> 
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 16, 2007)

lol nice darren


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

Funny business names rock. There's some gardening company around here called "Weed man" and he cruises around in his truck all day


----------



## Cancer (Aug 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> There's a whole bunch of quotes about order simply being chaos we think we can predict and the like that are right at the tip of my tongue that would be very appropriate here.




C'mon Teach, share with the class, y'know we dig this Chaos stuff....


----------



## thedownside (Aug 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Funny business names rock. There's some gardening company around here called "Weed man" and he cruises around in his truck all day



have you seen the 'Reefer Trucking' trucks around up your way?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

thedownside said:


> have you seen the 'Reefer Trucking' trucks around up your way?



No, but I'm sure he's in cahoots with the Weed Man.


----------



## Battousai (Aug 16, 2007)

are photos banned in this thread or something? i see a sever lack of pics from a topic worthwhile of posting some!


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2007)

Cancer said:


> C'mon Teach, share with the class, y'know we dig this Chaos stuff....



 You missed my point, dude, but I'll go through it anyway. 

Essentially, "seduction" is no different from getting any human being to do any other particular thing you want them to do - it's more about persuasion than anything else. You need to make the other person want the same thing you do if you want them to do it, more or less. 

Now, the human brain is one of the most complicated things that you, I, or anyone on this board has ever run across. Like, your average supercomputer may be able to churn through data faster or crunch numbers faster or more accurately, but in terms of the actual nuances and the decision making process (ESPECIALLY when we add things like emotions into the picture), then it's just a mind-numbing instrument capable of such finesse that to this date after literalyl decades of trying even the most advanced computers can't even begin to approach the sort of decision making flexibility of the human mind - hell, we can't even ourselves always understand the reasons we want the things we want, much less model it accurately with a computer. 

In short, the human mind is one great big chaotic clusterfuck, from a decision tree perspective. This makes me VERY leery of taking any statement like "it validates a thought I've had for a while, but was never able to prove until recently, there is definitely a science to this, a definitive path, doing A, B, and C, will get you A, B, and C results with women, it's not random" at face value. I would argue, it IS random, and any attempt to say that any "approach" towards "seduction" is more than a statistical improvement for reasons we may or may not understand is just us flattering ourselves, or motivated by the realization that if we can convince other people that we know why women like to sleep with men and we can teach men that, we can make a FUCK of a lot of money. 

Or, in other words, trained psycholgists and cognitive scientists who have PhD's in their respective fields and decades of research built upon centuries of prior work can't provide an incontrovertable reason why a subject will chose A over B in one situation but not another. And yet we're going to take authors of "seduction strategies" at face value when they say it's a "definitive path?"

I'm not saying that you can't get better at picking up women if you work at it, but rather that even if you do have some innate ability, , you're still just rolling the dice.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2007)

Why these huge posts about relationships and seduction. This is about bewbs and puss and tasty things and roofies and tequila.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 16, 2007)

Drew I respect the approach you take when analyzing this subject.

Obviously my approach has been different.

I didn't learn my approach from reading books.

I started experimenting with sex before I was 10 due to outside influence, as I entered my teenage years I also entered a dry spell, I was not popular with girls, I was not popular period.

My father tried to teach me how to get girls but his way conflicted with everything else I was taught or viewed on TV, with his help I got into a great relationship when I was 15.

After that relationship ended, I went through a dry spell that continued for 2 years after this it went relationship, dry spell, relationship, dry spell.

I was a nice guy, I always considered my partners feelings, I always tried to make them happy etc. I couldn't understand why it was so hard to find someone and I couldn't understand why my relationships always started out great but always ended with me feeling unloved by my partner.

I decided to evaluate what was different between my only perfect relationship (the one when I was 15) and the others, I decided to evaluate what I had done when I was successful with women, I decided I would study what guys I knew that did not have any trouble with women were doing differently, what I discovered was that what my Dad had tried to teach me was right, its no wonder he was still dating girls my age despite the fact that he looked like Doc Brown (my friends called him "back to the future").

It was only a few years ago that I discovered these dating gurus and noticed that the approach they recommended was similar to the one I had discovered by trial and error.

As others have said it's not about tricking women into being with you, it's about being a fun guy that girls love hanging out with, like you are when you hang out with mates.

Most people who know me think I treat my wife like shit however she will tell you the opposite, she will also tell people that she thinks I am the funniest person she knows and she loves being with me.

I agree that the mind is complicated, yet stereotypes often hold true and doing A+B often gets the same result, for example, walk into a Biker bar and say Hondas rule and Harley riders are gay and you are likely to always get the same result with varying degrees.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree ...lol 
great idea !!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's some for you Mike

Bewbs


Puss






Tasty things









Roofies









Tequila


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good reply dude ...Chris Farley was the freakshow lol ssooo great .


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 16, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Why these huge posts about relationships and seduction. This is about bewbs and puss and tasty things and roofies and tequila.



That is *not* what this thread is about!


....

Ok maybe a little bit. But not JUST those things!



Battousai said:


> are photos banned in this thread or something? i see a sever lack of pics from a topic worthwhile of posting some!



the forum says:


> Off-Topic Non guitar, gear or general music related discussion here. *Please keep things work-safe.*



i dunno. that kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> stuff



That's all well and good, but some people are boring. And by some people I mean me


----------



## El Caco (Aug 16, 2007)

Bullshit, you're one of the funniest people here.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's all well and good, but some people are boring. And by some people I mean me



In that case, just make it abundantly clear that all you're looking for is a one-night stand. Believe it or not, there are plenty of good-looking women out there who just want to have sex without any loose ends. It's just that people are never comfortable communicating about this kind of stuff. If a woman is looking for sex and she meets a guy she's attracted to (I'm assuming you can pull that off at least a couple days in a year), she'll not only like you being so forward, it would probably turn her on. It shows that your confident, comfortable with yourself, and know what you want. Granted this approach can get you slapped more often, but what have you got to lose?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, funny only gets you so far. I sit around on the computer all the time and sit home and read. I hate going out in public, and I'm probably the most antisocial person I know. I can be funny all I want sitting at home, which chicks don't dig, it's probably why my last relationship ended the way it did. But I don't care, if she'd rather go out and be a bar slut then all the power to her 



Firedragon said:


> Bullshit, you're one of the funniest people here.





shadowgenesis said:


> In that case, just make it abundantly clear that all you're looking for is a one-night stand. Believe it or not, there are plenty of good-looking women out there who just want to have sex without any loose ends. It's just that people are never comfortable communicating about this kind of stuff. If a woman is looking for sex and she meets a guy she's attracted to (I'm assuming you can pull that off at least a couple days in a year), she'll not only like you being so forward, it would probably turn her on. It shows that your confident, comfortable with yourself, and know what you want. Granted this approach can get you slapped more often, but what have you got to lose?



I refuse to play the silly grab ass games at the bar listening to shitty music and over paying for booze. I know I have no one to blame but myself for my shitty love life, but I'd rather find someone who's as antisocial as me so I'm not pressured to go out in public.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 16, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Bullshit, you're one of the funniest people here.



That may be true, but from personal experience I can attest to the fact that it's often much easier to show great personality when it's all written stuff online. I attribute it to the fact that there's no pressure to think on the spot, because you have time to write and rewrite what you have to say and ideas come across perfectly. I'm a real socially awkward guy when it comes to being around new people and especially being around groups of people that i'm not all friends with. I get along with people really well online but in person i can be really... boring.

Maybe he just needs to drink a moderate amount of alcohol? I mean, who's boring when they're drunk??



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I refuse to play the silly grab ass games at the bar listening to shitty music and over paying for booze. I know I have no one to blame but myself for my shitty love life, but I'd rather find someone who's as antisocial as me so I'm not pressured to go out in public.



umm. Craigslist?


----------



## El Caco (Aug 16, 2007)

@JJ Rodriguez

Sounds like you should have taken her to swinger clubs.

Do you ever go out? Such as to live Gigs etc.

Although it is harder you can meet some really cool chicks online, some of them are just are geeks just like you and I, yep I never go out anymore either. I find it real easy to meet women online, so much so I never initiate contact anymore, they contact me.

The thing is you should not act differently to impress a woman. Women seem to be more attracted to guys who are comfortable with who they are and if you are both being honest you both know what you are getting into, this forms the best foundation for a long term relationship.

There are lots of women out there that are just like us, the problem for you is that you found SS.org before you found your partner and that means just like a WoW player, you no longer have a life or the time to put into finding a partner. Just ask Drew, I read somewhere about an album that he doesn't have the time to finish.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

I go to shows occasionally, but there's no metal scene here so it's only once in a blue moon a band comes through I actually want to see. I went to Montreal last month for Summer Slaughter, and asked a few people, not to mention a couple of chicks, but no one wanted to go so I ended up going alone  Speaking of which, here's me trying to taste this dude's girlfriend, he didn't mind. I had a few drinks in me.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 16, 2007)

Btw. We don't have any female members of the forum do we?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

A couple. They don't seem to want to chime in though


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

spoongirl, Your Majesty and the new chick selling all the UV's.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 16, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> spoongirl, Your Majesty and the new chick selling all the UV's.



Nats.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee.



Ground up and in the freezer?


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Ground up and in the freezer?



Already made that joke, dude.  





JJ Rodriguez said:


> I refuse to play the silly grab ass games at the bar listening to shitty music and over paying for booze. I know I have no one to blame but myself for my shitty love life, but I'd rather find someone who's as antisocial as me so I'm not pressured to go out in public.



 You see the obvious problem with that statement, then? The difficulty in meeting someone who DOESN'T want to meet people?  

not sure what to tell you, dude, except that with the right people, going out, listening to shitty music, and overpaying for booze can actually be a lot of fun. 

Also, worth mentioning is that if you looked at that picture and said "one guy is antisocial, depressed, and doesn't like to go out, whereas the other is a fun-loving guy who likes to go out and having a good time. I'm the former," I bet you 99% of the board would say that you're the dude on the left with the shaved head, full beard, and Charles Manson stare, and not the one in the middle, laughing his ass off and licking some chick's cheek. Worth thinking about.  

Firedragon - we're sort of on the same page, I think, in that there's no "strategy" as such, but rather it's more about being a likeable person and being able to striike up a rapport with someone.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't say I was depressed  I like being antisocial, it just kind of makes it hard to meet chicks  And yes, I am the one in the middle. I was boozed up a little bit and just got done seeing Necrophagist, so I was in a good mood. And that dude has one righteous beard  I was crashing on his floor.


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

My point exactly. Grow some fuckin' self confidence and get out there.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

There's next to no metal shows around here  I'm just going to have to order me a mail order bride, then she'll HAVE to do what I tell her, or I'll have her deported.


----------



## darren (Aug 17, 2007)

Sometimes it helps to broaden your interests a little. If the only reason you'll leave the house is for a metal show, you're really limiting yourself.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I likes what I likes.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn you're stubborn.

Just step out of your comfort zone, you won't die I promise.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I AM stubborn  It's just a matter of finding something I enjoy doing outside of my house. I just don't enjoy activities that take place outside of my own world


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Firedragon, that's what I like to see!


----------



## darren (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, if you're truly "happy" in your own limiting little world, then stop fucking complaining. If you were truly happy with it, you wouldn't be finding so many things wrong with it, now, would you?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ I know what you mean....fuck "activities"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

darren said:


> Well, if you're truly "happy" in your own limiting little world, then stop fucking complaining. If you were truly happy with it, you wouldn't be finding so many things wrong with it, now, would you?



The only thing wrong with it is the lack of pussy  I only "complain" when these discussions pop up, or we're talking about women in general. You don't see me making any "Woe is me" threads do you?


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only thing wrong with it is the lack of pussy  I only "complain" when these discussions pop up, or we're talking about women in general. You don't see me making any "Woe is me" threads do you?



Doesn't mean Darren isn't right. Go out for a coffee or something.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> Doesn't mean Darren isn't right. Go out for a coffee or something.



Well, I hate to perpetuate the negativity and me arguing and shooting down all of the advice you guys throw at me, but here it goes: I don't drink coffee


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dirty bars and metal shows are the best way to go.


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I hate to perpetuate the negativity and me arguing and shooting down all of the advice you guys throw at me, but here it goes: I don't drink coffee



Start.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe I should move to a city with dirty metal bars and even dirtier women.


----------



## NDG (Aug 17, 2007)

Perhaps eHarmony is in your future.


----------



## darren (Aug 17, 2007)

You can drink other things when you "go out for coffee". Tea. Juice. Milk. Drano.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I signed up at an online dating place once. The only people on there are fatties and ugo's. Good looking women don't need online dating 



darren said:


> You can drink other things when you "go out for coffee". Tea. Juice. Milk. *Drano*.



You seem a bit frustrated Darren  I mostly drink water


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe I should move to a city with dirty metal bars and even dirtier women.


----------



## NDG (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm willing to bet uggos have at least 1 decent to hot friend. Go out a couple times and then make the switch.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I think this thread has focussed way too much on me  So how about those boobies eh?


----------



## NDG (Aug 17, 2007)

as long as they bounce.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

And let's not forget the necessary lack of nipple hair.


----------



## Jason (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ what would you rather have? Nipple hair OR butt crack hair?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Jason said:


> JJ what would you rather have? Nipple hair OR butt crack hair?



Nipple hair is more fun to yank out. Sometimes it bleeds


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe I should move to a city with dirty metal bars and even dirtier women.


----------



## Jason (Aug 17, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Nipple hair is more fun to yank out. Sometimes it bleeds



But a fistfull of buttcrack hair has way more effect


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

She'd probably have an easier time waxing her ass crack, and she wouldn't have to worry about ripping off a nipple in the process.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

How dirty of a woman are you willing to go for JJ? There ARE limits!


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow thats graphic lmao


----------



## Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Bad mental image


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> How dirty of a woman are you willing to go for JJ? There ARE limits!



Dirty girls rock


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

Codi milo looks weird... 

We should set up a Codi Milo Depreciation Thread!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

The bitches love me.


----------



## Jason (Aug 17, 2007)

Bitches that love riding are sweet!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The bitches love me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Surprise! Buttsecks!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I agree that the mind is complicated, yet stereotypes often hold true and doing A+B often gets the same result, for example, walk into a Biker bar and say Hondas rule and Harley riders are gay and you are likely to always get the same result with varying degrees.



See that's why although I don't have a hard time hooking up with someone, I have a hardtime keeping interest in a relationship. I'm attracted to that anomally, the one where A+B will give you a different result then 99.9% of the rest of the time...

On another note,

Kate Beckinsale FTW, I use to think Keira knightley was hot, then I watched Underworld 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Surprise! Buttsecks!



it wasn't me


----------



## El Caco (Aug 17, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm attracted to that anomally, the one where A+B will give you a different result then 99.9% of the rest of the time...



I have a friend that was like that, until one day he was telling us about about a female friend of ours that worked for his parents, now she was an absolute 10, and he told us that behind the shop one day, she pulled her pants down to her ankles and touched her toes three times. 

My immediate response was "did you fuck her?", already knowing the answer as he just didn't like things to be easy, when he said no, I did not give him a chance to explain, I gave him the hardest time about being gay. 

As soon as he got home he was dating her, now they are married with children.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I have a friend that was like that, until one day he was telling us about about a female friend of ours that worked for his parents, now she was an absolute 10, and he told us that behind the shop one day, she pulled her pants down to her ankles and touched her toes three times.
> 
> My immediate response was "did you fuck her?", already knowing the answer as he just didn't like things to be easy, when he said no, I did not give him a chance to explain, I gave him the hardest time about being gay.
> 
> As soon as he got home he was dating her, now they are married with children.



That's usually how my relationship experiences have been like, except for the marriage and kids part obviously. I follow a certain track of what I want and what I like in my mind, and everytime I always seem to fall for something different. Considering my age (17) and where I stand in my life at the current moment, I consider that a good thing.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 17, 2007)

ummm. Who was the girl in Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind? Kate Winslett? I make up names cuz i never pay attention to them... I like her though. ANd then she was nude in a movie i saw recently too. that was awesome

and Maggy Gillenhall? (spelling has GOTTA be wrong there) was uber cute in Stranger Than Fiction.

can this site host photos or do i need to find them online or upload them to another site and link em?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> ummm. Who was the girl in Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind? Kate Winslett? I make up names cuz i never pay attention to them... I like her though. ANd then she was nude in a movie i saw recently too. that was awesome
> 
> and Maggy Gillenhall? (spelling has GOTTA be wrong there) was uber cute in Stranger Than Fiction.
> 
> can this site host photos or do i need to find them online or upload them to another site and link em?


yeah, Kate Winslett is in Eternal Sunshine.





I love my girlfriend. She makes me feel good. She smells nice, too.


----------



## Jason (Aug 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> can this site host photos or do i need to find them online or upload them to another site and link em?




it might be under Image host


----------



## Variant (Aug 18, 2007)

Cancer said:


> ...or Neil Strauss.....
> 
> The Game FTW.....
> 
> Actually, this is not true. From what I've been reading many in the seduction scene are really coming into the concept of what's called "inner game", basically fixing the inner you to make the outer you more attractive, one of the ways to do this is to find and engage yourself in activities that you really enjoy and then looking to people in THOSE circles as potential mates.



Sorry, Cancer, I've read this dude's stuff as well (thankfully, done so in the bookstore, on post forums, and online web pages instead of giving the guy a dime of my money) and while I can see where it can help guys who don't have a life, interests, self-esteem, ambitions, etc... that simply hasn't been my life story.  I had a secure professional career (as well as interesting and self-fulfilling side projects beyond that), made decent money, had a house, nice cars (Viper, Elise), various hobbies and interests to keep me busy that I was passionate about (cars, motorsport, music (duh), cooking, gaming, writing, design in various devotions, and so on), and I've _*always*_ been very proud about who I am and plenty self-confident... my "inner-self" is fine, Mr. Strauss.  And, well, it hasn't yielded shit in my personal life. I have gone about my merry existence for years being happy myself and my accomplishments, comfortable and confident, and that has yet to change my environment to one where people were interested in my company, particularly women. It's a *BIG* part of the reason I'm on this while sabbatical/life-exploration thing right now. I got everything in my fucking life in order, was proud and happy of who I was and what I had done, and still people just seemed to be outside my sphere of influence. I just gave up trying, I got the same result no matter _*what*_ angle I attempted.

IMHO, People like Neil Strauss, Rhonda Byrne, and Tony Robbins are just bullshitters looking for a buck. They simply tell me what I already know, try to put me in a state of mind that I've already attained, and in the end, positive results have been laughably slim.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 18, 2007)

^ see a psychologist or something (not for medical help). I wouldn't be surprised if somebody good could figure out WHY you have these social issues in just a few sessions. Hell, i bet i could give you some clues if i got to know you in person.



Jason said:


> it might be under Image host



???


----------



## El Caco (Aug 19, 2007)

@Variant

I don't know you or your situation so I don't know

Things that spring to mind are most likely it has nothing to do with you rather the people you are meeting, perhaps they feel intimidated by your success. Are you intense? Do others think you are too serious all the time? Are you fun to be around?

I find people like to be with people who either, make them feel better about themselves, are fun to be around or give them something.

I try not to associate with the last so I will not talk about them, but the first can be hard, it's surprising what intimidates people. Intelligent, knowledgeable people often struggle with relationships as others often feel inferior around them, I get on the wrong side of a lot of people as I have a low tolerance for bullshit and can't keep my mouth shut, but sometimes it is just small things, things that you may not know about or are taken the wrong way, something as small as good posture. 

The second reminds me of a conversation I was having this morning, and like I said I don't know if any of this applies to you. Can you have fun without all your possessions and without money, do you know how to have fun?

I'd imagine with all your interests it should be easy to find company, just go do something you enjoy, join a club and immediately you are in a group of people who have similar interests, hang out with these people and have fun and if they are having fun it's all good.

If all else fails try mixed social netball, it's fun, most people don't take it seriously, it's a contact sport but only in a good way and a lot of the girls who play it are babes.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry I was try to post here ....but I can't understand 70% of what you talk...... Ok one more good thing I find in this thread that man who start it loves a woman ...and not a man 

Sorry for stupid jokes


----------



## Variant (Aug 19, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> ^ see a psychologist or something (not for medical help). I wouldn't be surprised if somebody good could figure out WHY you have these social issues in just a few sessions. Hell, i bet i could give you some clues if i got to know you in person.



"Tell me about your childhood..."  You know, actually, I considered it and might try that angle at some point in time (maybe when I'm settled and employed again, with insurance). It a weird angle though, I'm not a naturally depressed or anti-social person... and I get on great and have fun with people who'll give me the chance. It's funny that this came up as a topic because last night we went to the Portland city center and, well, my experience with people's reactions was drastically different than, say my visit to downtown Toronto, where people were generally put out by even a simple smile. Odd, because I honestly didn't do anything different than my usual self. While, I didn't really meet anybody new, but the reactions I got off people here were generally much less of the 'uncomfortable glare, and short reply' or the 'pretend I don't see him variety' and more of the 'simple smile and respectful reply' type. Maybe I should see a sociologist, not a psychologist because the more I travel, the more it seems my problems may not be of an internal variety.



Firedragon said:


> I don't know you or your situation so I don't know. Things that spring to mind are most likely it has nothing to do with you rather the people you are meeting, perhaps they feel intimidated by your success. Are you intense? Do others think you are too serious all the time? Are you fun to be around?



 Yeah, I'm a pretty laid back guy and a genuine goofball... and the places I've lived I've *always* had crazy fun with the (very good) friends that I've had in the past, but it has always been a small number of friends, and the female component of the social dynamic has _*always*_ been lacking.  I'd meet people here-and-there but rarely would they invite me into anything or show up when I invited them. As for my success, I never really flaunted it too much (and it's not really so much a matter of great overall success, just being a guy with a slight bit of good success and good taste). That's an even stranger component of life as well. Looking like you've got money (or, taste, in my case) never snagged any attention from girls. I got 100x the comments on the my Dell XPS-M2010 laptop than my Lotus Elise!  So much for a shallow American society (I guess thats a good thing, eh?).



> I find people like to be with people who either, make them feel better about themselves, are fun to be around or give them something. I try not to associate with the last so I will not talk about them, but the first can be hard, it's surprising what intimidates people. Intelligent, knowledgeable people often struggle with relationships as others often feel inferior around them, I get on the wrong side of a lot of people as I have a low tolerance for bullshit and can't keep my mouth shut, but sometimes it is just small things, things that you may not know about or are taken the wrong way, something as small as good posture.



A lot of it depends on what role I'm playing. If I'm out milling about in the fray, I don't really do the whole intellectual or contemplative thing... I've really got to be prompted into that sort of discussion by others who are in a similar state of mind. Again, you're worrying to much about my impressions on people (which I have far less issues with) than the actual *meeting* of people to begin with. Getting the eye contact and the comfortable 'hello' is the wall here. 



> The second reminds me of a conversation I was having this morning, and like I said I don't know if any of this applies to you. Can you have fun without all your possessions and without money, do you know how to have fun?



You obviously haven't been following my 'Sold everything in my life and started traveling saga'  That okay. Needless to say: No, I've been with and without a number of times in this lifetime. Shiny, expensive things don't really impress people as much as you would think. 



> I'd imagine with all your interests it should be easy to find company, just go do something you enjoy, join a club and immediately you are in a group of people who have similar interests, hang out with these people and have fun and if they are having fun it's all good.



Well, again, when I'm settled, I'm sure I will... but I only have a bit of confidence in such things, as my experiences socializing with the communities that I share passions with have not exactly surrounded me with female options that say, playing football in college, would. Odd, because studies have shown that the art and musically inclined get almost twice as much play as those with an athletic disposition.  



> If all else fails try mixed social netball, it's fun, most people don't take it seriously, it's a contact sport but only in a good way and a lot of the girls who play it are babes.



I've been working that angle more of late. I can find interest in most thing, even if only topical, so I've been doing more and more throughout the places I am. It helps that I'm doing a lot of traveling as well. Hopefully, I'll figure a few things out though this little endeavor, and any fortunate discoveries that I may turn up. Thank for the feedback.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 26, 2007)

bump because stitch is a goodfornothingwomenhatingshawnloving bastard


----------



## yevetz (Sep 26, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> goodfornothingwomenhatingshawnloving



fuckinghardtoreadthatfuckinglotofwordswaspostedbyshadowgenesis

Try to read  





I still love my woman BTW


----------



## Stitch (Sep 26, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> bump because stitch is a goodfornothingwomenhatingshawnloving bastard



Fuck you. 

I'm not women hating. I'm just womendistrusting.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

i still love the ladies.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 26, 2007)

love em',but never trust the bitchs!!!!


----------



## Variant (Sep 26, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> love em',but never trust the bitchs!!!!



 Isn't trust one of the prerequisites for love?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 26, 2007)

Shut it.


----------



## Variant (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't trust or love you, Stichy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 26, 2007)

I love parts of them


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2007)

Women, cant live with them, can't have heterosexual sex without 'em.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Women, cant live with them, can't have heterosexual sex without 'em.



The guy that introduced me to to my wife used to say,"Women, can't live with'um, can't shoot'em in the head."

If he wasn't dead already, I'd kill him!


----------

